# SMT vs Archie Sonicverse



## Gomu (Dec 9, 2011)

A continuation of this  in order to gauge the strength of the Sonicverse. SMT has many monsters, creatures and people that have a lot of hax and power so I thought what the hell and decided to use it for Sonicverse hax as they both have a lot of soulfuckery, time manipulation, etc.

So come at me bros. Who wins.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 9, 2011)

SMT roundhouse kicks Archie back to the ice age.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 9, 2011)

YHVH is disappoint.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 9, 2011)

What can the strongest SMT being do?


----------



## Es (Dec 9, 2011)

Seriously Op stop this, Archie verse gets one shotted


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 9, 2011)

YVHV being a high end multiversal who can create many universes by blinking (no seriously). And the verse count is past the billions.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Dec 9, 2011)

does it have a OBD wiki page?


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 9, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> YVHV being a high end multiversal who can create many universes by blinking (no seriously). And the verse count is past the billions.



And Titan Tails restored millions of multiverses in seconds with 1 gesture.


----------



## Es (Dec 9, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> And Titan Tails restored millions of multiverses in seconds with 1 gesture.


Multiverses wut?

I thought the size of zones vary.

I'm getting tired of this Archie Sonic wank. Expect backlash soon


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 9, 2011)

Es said:


> Multiverses wut?
> That soooooo does not compare the verse



This is why I am asking, what can the top guys do?

Becuase if the top guy's greatest feat is blinking universes, then that isnt enough. Titan Tails by raising his hands wished into existence millions of multiverses that had been destroyed by Master Mogul's hands all of them at once.

Again Im asking, what are the greatest feats?


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 9, 2011)

Es said:


> Multiverses wut?
> 
> I thought the size of zones vary.
> 
> I'm getting tired of this Archie Sonic wank. Expect backlash soon



I dont know what backlash is.

The size of some zones (like angel island) may vary, but this panel it is very clear Master Mogul crush with his hands millions of multiverse zones, these particular zones:



Zones are smaller than that in SONIC GAMES, which is what skeptics are using as reference, I havent heard nothing bar "In GAMES zones are only levels" again Archie Sonic is completely different and independant from the games.

And then

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEOaZnlB0J8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

6:37 "But didnt knew which tail from wich MULTI-VERSE (not the word multi-verse one among many being bolded in the comic itself.)

Archieverse is massively multiversal, deal with it. It has been outright stated in the comics, fuck. The hand was smashing CLEARLY an object of universal-multiversal nature.

Again here you can see again multiple parallel universes, zones:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1470kVz500E[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT:



Clearly stated UNIVERSE. There may be zones shorter than universes and multiverse, but its irrelevant as there is a specific panel refering to the feat of MM crushing specifically millions of multiversal ones.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 9, 2011)

> Again Im asking, what are the greatest feats?



As I said, Creation.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEudV31xQR0[/YOUTUBE]

1:23-2:50

And YHVH is responsible for Creation, Death, and Rebirth of many Universes in the Amala. Kagutsuchi is just an avatar for the sole purpose of deciding who wants first dibs.

Cuz you know, YHVH has a shit load of avatars running around.



> _"-Astral Void-
> Voice:Who is it!?
> Who dares to kill Satan?
> Come to me and show thyselves!!
> ...


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 9, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> As I said, Creation.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEudV31xQR0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



And that feat is superior to Titan Tails restoring as clearly put in the panel and videos I posted the "millions of multiverse zones" that Master Mogul crushed, at the same time because?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 9, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> And that feat is superior to Titan Tails restoring as clearly put in the panel and videos I posted the "millions of multiverse zones" that Master Mogul crushed, at the same time because?



Do you know the size of those multiverses? And how does millions vs billions sound to you? Cuz someone like Kagutsuchi exists in all of them and all worlds are experiencing the Conception and he pales a candle to the like of Lucifer, let alone YHVH. Hell, Hitoshura during the True Demon ending survives the immediate destruction of the Amala and time dies as a result. Then proceeds to duke it out with the Prince of Darkness and ending in a stalemate.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNB2CYz2jDQ&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 9, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Do you know the size of those multiverses? And how does millions vs billions sound to you? Cuz someone like Kagutsuchi exists in all of them and all worlds are experiencing the Conception and he pales a candle to the like of Lucifer, let alone YHVH. Hell, Hitoshura during the True Demon ending survives the immediate destruction of the Amala and time dies as a result. Then proceeds to duke it out with the Prince of Darkness and ending in a stalemate.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNB2CYz2jDQ&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]



But again, YHVH creates universes while blinking 24/7. He created billions of universes, granted (it is to note MM's hand as said in the panel crushed millions of MULTIVERSES though, but lets say that each multiverse was only 2 universes).

You would have a point, but over how long were this universes created? Did he created all of them immediatly or did he do it in his eternal lifespan?

Titan Tails restored the millions of multiverse zones at the same time in seconds.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes on the spot. Since Creation, Death, Rebirth is a unified experience. As the Lady In Black said, she and Lucifer bore witness to these events happening and watched as worlds come and go. Plus even guys not even on YHVH's level can deal with that situation that I shown and he's a cut above the rest.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 9, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Yes on the spot. Since Creation, Death, Rebirth is a unified experience. As the Lady In Black said, she and Lucifer bore witness to these events happening and watched as worlds come and go. Plus even guys not even on YHVH's level can deal with that situation that I shown and he's a cut above the rest.



So then YHVH created those billions of univeses AT THE SAME TIME?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes he can.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 9, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> So then YHVH created those billions of univeses AT THE SAME TIME?



Obviously, hell. His very power is the reason Lucifer's so hard pressed to beat him after all this time. The only person actually successful in killing him was Aleph from SMT2. And in the end he got fucked over royally. Constantly experiencing reincarnation and his soul never moving on. Even then, the will of the Universe would just bring him back. Hence why during the True Demon Ending, the whole point was to train Hitoshura enough so he'd be ready for the final battle against YHVH.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 9, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Obviously, hell. His very power is the reason Lucifer's so hard pressed to beat him after all this time. The only person actually successful in killing him was Aleph from SMT2. And in the end he got fucked over royally. Constantly experiencing reincarnation and his soul never moving on. Even then, the will of the Universe would just bring him back. Hence why during the True Demon Ending, the whole point was to train Hitoshura enough so he'd be ready for the final battle against YHVH.



Well if he created these billions of universes all at the same time, he should win.

Do you have the video where it says he did it at the same time?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 9, 2011)

I like how this isn't considering that Lucifer, Hitoshura, Seraph and Aleph,  are on his general level
SJ's protag, Mem Aleph, Metatron and Satan are just one tier down
Then there's The Arcangels, Beelzebub, Baal and DS protagonist
Then comes Zelennin and P2 protagonists, Philemon and Nyarlathotep

And you don't even hit not multiversal until that point, and even then, there's a good argument that they're multiversal.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I like how this isn't considering that Lucifer, Hitoshura, Seraph and Aleph,  are on his general level
> SJ's protag, Mem Aleph, Metatron and Satan are just one tier down
> Then there's The Arcangels, Beelzebub, Baal and DS protagonist
> Then comes Zelennin and P2 protagonists, Philemon and Nyarlathotep
> ...



Dante's Pizza tier.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 9, 2011)

Multiverse zones isn't a clear representation when there's already doubt in the general size of zones to begin with. You're going to need some concrete proof these are what they are said to be in narration. Especially if you're not personally clear of their extent.


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2011)

>Zones
>=to universes

laughingfuckingwhores.avi

Anyway seriously: SMT is a megaverse thanks to Yahweh.

SJ Protagonist > a multiversal demon.

Yahweh, Lucifer, Hitoshura, Abel/DS protag, Tadano/SJ protag, Aleph/SMT II protag, Demiurge, Mem Aleph, Braham, Kagaetsdfjdiosfjisod.

Archies Sonic is the same one where Sonic out ran his own retarded shadow. Fuck it, its a gigantic gag.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 9, 2011)

And shit that video explained jack all. "Which tails from which multiverse he recruited." well that's nice and all but that tells me nothing.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Multiverse zones isn't a clear representation when there's already doubt in the general size of zones to begin with. You're going to need some concrete proof these are what they are said to be in narration. Especially if you're not personally clear of their extent.



I am know, again along with th panel, I posted the video it clearly says in one panel "but didnt knew which tails from which multiverse would be (the word multiverse bolded)".

Then we have Cop Sonic saying that there multiple zones which are parallel realities. Yes there are zones that are of small size. But there are at least "millions" of cosmic size zones (universe-multiverse).

I already conceded that SMTwin if they show me a video that it say YHVH created the billions of universes AT THE SAME TIME (as opposed to over a long period of time) and where it say there are indeed billions of universes.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 9, 2011)

bolding the word multiverse doesn't let you handwave shit by me.

This isn't WH40k you can't paint a car red and expect me to automatically believe it goes fast. And alternate realities =/= universes much less multiverses


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> And shit that video explained jack all. "Which tails from which multiverse he recruited." well that's nice and all but that tells me nothing.



Yes it does, it clearly state there is more than one multiverse in Archie, if not then where the "which multiverse" came from?

There are millions of multiverse zones as said in the panel, seriously you have the freaking panel with "multiverse zones" in bold and the hand crushing a cosmis object, plus Sonic Cop explaining the parallel universes thing, then Titan Tails again doing the feat in the same video.

Seriously it couldnt be more clear, you just want a panel with a ruler giving you the exact dimensions of each zone lol. It was clearly stated on panel, if you dont want to accept it, then its your deal.


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2011)

Is this scan supposed to show that Archies Sonic isn't a gigantic fuckfeast of gag atmosphere? Because if it wasn't supposed to do that, you barked up the wrong tree.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UlZDOieUVY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Tadano/SJ Protag soloes.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 9, 2011)

And I just looked at the scan again thanks to Fang

And LoL

break *A* zone in his hand.

I need a Uva right now.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> bolding the word multiverse doesn't let you handwave shit by me.
> 
> This isn't WH40k you can't paint a car red and expect me to automatically believe it goes fast. And alternate realities =/= universes much less multiverses



The freaking panel state outright "MULTIVERSE ZONES" while crushing a cosmic object, honestly I dont know what you want, couldnt be more clear, the cosmis aspect of the series has been shown over and over again.

I have posted videos, panels one of them showing the creation of an universe and you just say "nah its not enough".

Well what do you want a panel with a ruler saying "Ok kids but rememeber, YES multivese zones MEANS WHAT IT SAYS". It mean what it says, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 10, 2011)

except there's no actual defined definition of multiverse. So you would actually need to define it. 

edit: Doesn't even matter seeing as the scan basically says he can only do it one at a time.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> except there's no actual defined definition of multiverse. So you would actually need to define it.
> 
> edit: *Doesn't even matter seeing as the scan basically says he can only do it one at a time.*



And if you read what I have been saying, my argument its for Titan Tails who, undid everything Master Mogul did (aka create again those millions of multiverse zones) in seconds at the same time.

It is clearly stated there and shown there are multiverse. You cant simply say "you have to define it" it is very clear the panel outright says it, I didnt saw a planet while the crushing, I saw a fucking cosmic object.

So basically to accept it you want a panel with Sonic Teacher saying "Yes kids, a multiverse is that is what the word means A MULTIVERSE, with billions of galaxies and more than 1 universe, you know what the word really means"?


----------



## Fang (Dec 10, 2011)

Apparently you don't know what the word means. Zone is a completely ambiguous dimension in a series that's relatively over top gag bullshit. Not worlds, not galaxies, not universes.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 10, 2011)

Again multiverse, like lolplanets isn't a definable object just like stars or mountains or galaxies even dimensions.

They vary like fuck.

and multiverse is even worse because it could refer to a lot of things.

it could at best mean limitless universes intertwined.

or it could be two universes.

Or a gaggle of realities

a handful of timelines

a box of dimensions

several dimensional planes.

do you see where I'm going with this?


----------



## Asune (Dec 10, 2011)

Well due to the MM, the Archie Sonic verse is powerful. However I don't think it can beat SMT.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 10, 2011)

So yes it needs to be absolutely clear because unlike those other examples which have lower limits.

Multiverses do not. Only stipulation is that it must be more than 1


----------



## Fang (Dec 10, 2011)

So whose stopping Tadano/SJ Protag again?


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 10, 2011)

Multiverse is just a word to describe a grouping of universes. Even one that only has two universes.

And don't think because the word is used, it mean the grouping is of universes the size of our one.

This is clearly evident by the fact that Sonicverse does not use the same composition for each zones. So stop peddling that word for the series like it means something grand. You're own showings are downgrading all your hype.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> So yes it needs to be absolutely clear because unlike those other examples which have lower limits.
> 
> Multiverses do not. Only stipulation is that it must be more than 1



1) It works for me, seriously I have never said "no a multiverse is infinite universes" you are free to recognize multiverse as the absolute lowest it can get (just 2 universes) as long as you recognize the feat obvious I have no complaint about it.

Some wankers want to say are infinite multiverse their problem I have never said that, in fact I am of the idea it could very well be only 2 unvierses. Which make the minimum for the definition.

2) I already conceded long ago Archie loses if indeed YHVH did created the billions of universes at the same time and not over a period of time of his eternal lifespan

3) Poster above, yes you are right. Archie is a gag fuckery, a mockery of marvel, a story written by wanking writers and fanboys, with the quality of a 10 years old reader. But it doesnt remove its feat neither that is strong as hell.

Why, are we gauging a serie by its quality?


----------



## Fang (Dec 10, 2011)

Whose a wanker? Your the one defending a fucking gag comic where Sonic eats an infinite chilli dog in one issue. And tries to fight his own shadow in a boxing match for god's knows only why.

Fleetway is more consistent then the shit peddled in Archie's.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 10, 2011)

Yuri Hyuga said:


> Multiverse is just a word to describe a grouping of universes. Even one that only has two universes.
> 
> And don't think because the word is used, it mean the grouping is of universes the size of our one.
> 
> This is clearly evident by the fact that Sonicverse does not use the same composition for each zones. So stop peddling that word for the series like it means something grand. You're own showings are downgrading all your hype.



As I said to the poster ago, take the absolute lowest standar for multiverse if you wish. But according the panel there at AT LEAST "millions" of multiversal zones.

I have never said a multiverse has infinite universe or anything. You are completely free to take the absolute lowest standard of millions (2 millions) and the absolute lowest standard for multiverses (2 universes) if you wish.

In fact until we have the exact number, I in fact find it most appropiate to use the lowest numbers for these feats.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 10, 2011)

2. the thing is, whether YHWH blinked away billions at once or over a period of time. Since they have a definitive size. It's more reasonable than the Titan Tails feat.

Hell The p2 cast can arguably put him down due to how vague and inconsistent their size is.

And again, a multiverse is not by standard comprised of  universes of our size or dimensions.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 10, 2011)

Fang said:


> Whose a wanker? Your the one defending a fucking gag comic where Sonic eats an infinite chilli dog in one issue. And tries to fight his own shadow in a boxing match for god's knows only why.
> 
> Fleetway is more consistent then the shit peddled in Archie's.



I called to comics a wankery, I was agreeing with your point dude lol. That yes is a shit peddled, terrible quality and all that I agree with you. But that doesnt removes the fact that is strong as hell. Even if it has a terrible quality and horrible writing.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> 2. the thing is, whether YHWH blinked away billions at once or over a period of time. Since they have a definitive size. It's more reasonable than the Titan Tails feat.
> 
> Hell The p2 cast can arguably put him down due to how vague and inconsistent their size is.
> 
> And again, a multiverse is not by standard comprised of  universes of our size or dimensions.



Dude come on, of course it is at least the size of what a normal universe with stars and all is expected to be look at the panel, the author's intent is clear, I dont see planet there but a freaking cosmic object meant to represent that size.



Again, I already said, take the lowest absolute standards if you wish (2 universes per multiverses and 2 millions for "millions") but dont outright deny the feat where there is it, I already said SMT wins if what they told me about the billions of universes being at the same time is true.


----------



## Fang (Dec 10, 2011)

And even if any of us believed you that still doesn't make anything approach the cosmic class in SMT.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 10, 2011)

Fang said:


> And even if any of us believed you that still doesn't make anything approach the cosmic class in SMT.



For the nth time I already said SMT wins if what you say is true.


----------



## Fang (Dec 10, 2011)

Win is the wrong word.

Obliterate. Crush. Cradle stomp. Abort. Nullify. The matter of existential ass-stomping SMT low tiers will do to Archies even with your inflation, grossly, of any feat in Archie's Sonic is ridiculous.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 10, 2011)

Fang said:


> Win is the wrong word.
> 
> Obliterate. Crush. Cradle stomp. Abort. Nullify. The matter of existential ass-stomping SMT low tiers will do to Archies even with your inflation, grossly, of any feat in Archie's Sonic is ridiculous.



If YHVH really did those "billions of universes" thing at the same time, sure. After all everything Titan Tails would have achieved woule be to creat 4 millions universes (taking the absolute minimum for "millions" and "multiverse zones") So yes, if what you said about SMT is true, then yes billions >>>>>> 4 millions by a freaking lot.


----------



## Fang (Dec 10, 2011)

"If he really did those billions of universes" thing. More like an infinite amount of them at the same time. Not like Yahweh is needed to beat this crap anyway. I like how you ignored the video I posted on the formation and creation of the Schwartzwelt multiverse that Mem Alpeh made.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 10, 2011)

Fang said:


> "If he really did those billions of universes" thing. More like an infinite amount of them at the same time. Not like Yahweh is needed to beat this crap anyway.



An INFINITE number? Wait didnt the other poster said, it were billions of universes?

So YHVH created infinite universes at the same time as oppossed to a over a period of time?

Well I can now see why you are so sure about SMT, if what you have just said is indeed true, then yes, of course until we know more about "The Source of All" in Archie, then yes SMT would murderstomp this.

Should had told me earlier we were talking about INFINITE universes being created all of them at the same time lmao.


----------



## Gomu (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow, you leave for a few hours and what do ya get. Anyways, I don't know what all the seriousness is about, this was a test thread in order to gauge how powerful the verse was as a whole. Fang there's no need to get your knickers in a twist. SMT wins, nothing bad about that since SMT is a High- High tier due to Marvel and DC being top tier versus and such. Maybe it's top (god) tier fully in terms of verses as a whole due to both hype and feats. But stop being so whiny about it, Orochi said that yes Sonicverse loses, and i agree with the feats you've shown, but now you're just getting loud and crude after the guy conceded with the feat. No need to go over him as if he took your wallet and credit cards. Calm down.


----------



## Fang (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't understand anything you said. Is that another way for admitting you were wrong?


----------



## Gomu (Dec 10, 2011)

Um. I wasn't wrong for trying something different no. You're wrong for bashing a guy that did nothing but put up with your crappy behavior after he said that he coincided with you saying SMT wins. You should back off, because it just seems criminal guy. Get off his back, I know you like going after guys after you hit them with lowblows, but please take it somewhere else, at least have some decency to stop.


----------



## Fang (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't understand.


----------



## Gomu (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm saying. That it's pointless to fight over fiction when it's nothing but that. Yes I have verses that I like but I don't really need to go as far as you just did. You keep saying he wasn't listening to you, when he said at least four times and admitted SMT would win. I read through it all and he obviously understood what you were saying. All you were doing was bashing him. And all I see in that is bullying.


----------



## Fang (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't understand. Why are you still posting when I don't care about anything your trying to point out here. I simply don't care.


----------



## Gomu (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh that's cool. I don't care about you really, you've never been that special in my yes.I'm just asking, anyways if you don't care about anything I say in a thread *I* created, then you're really messing with your own head. Obviously you cared I created the thread, obviously you're fighting over two points that seem to combat one another which was also my idea in describing a SMT vs Archie thread. You must care because you want your opinion heard. lol. But of course, people like you get off on talking down to others because you consider yourself superior. And that's cool, not the truth but it's cool.


----------



## Fang (Dec 10, 2011)

So ad naseum, you don't learn.

Cool.


----------



## Gomu (Dec 10, 2011)

Like I said, you don't really HAVE to post in any thread I create. You chose to. Your choosing led you to become a jackass and so you are a jackass now and forever? That about right?


----------



## Fang (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't care, your making this worse on yourself. See, no one cares about your moral standpoint on how anyone should treat another fiction. So no, I won't listen. Also, negged for continually beating a dead horse over this.


----------



## Gomu (Dec 10, 2011)

Fang said:


> I don't care, your making this worse on yourself. See, no one cares about your moral standpoint on how anyone should treat another fiction. So no, I won't listen. Also, negged for continually beating a dead horse over this.



Lol. You negged me even though you're black listed? Thanks. I'll just go on living due to you know having a life. But thanks.


----------



## Gomu (Dec 10, 2011)

Anyways close the thread. By a landslide I can say SMT rules over the Archie Sonicverse well. I do consider that being able to beat DBZ (which is a Mid-High Tier) on a global scale of things and being beaten by a verse that has the hax to create multiverses in the blink of an eye I think I would consider Sonicverse as a High-Mid Tier. So it balances out. I may not be accurate enough on that just making an assumption considering the implications of the Archieverse. So thanks for helping everyone that did. Rep+ for you all.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 10, 2011)

Well to be fair raping DBZ isnt impressive, any decent verse now laughs at DBZ.

It was a way better feat that Mogul's hand soloed the Haruhiverse, 

But yeah what you say its about right, Archie doesnt have what it takes at least not yet to fight a verse with a dude that can according to what they say create infinite universes at the same time by blinking once (Again if it is true, he does it all at once).

But can pretty easily wtfpwn any verse with universals and verses with multiversals that doesnt exceed the top tier feats.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 10, 2011)

Yuri Hyuga said:


> No                .



With universals? Of course yes. How can a verse with only universals defeat Archieverse? Which has a guy that created MILLIONS of universes at the same time?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 10, 2011)

By killing him.

A creation feat only goes so far.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> By killing him.
> 
> A creation feat only goes so far.



Yes a massively multiversal feat of a creation of MILLIONS of universes (at least 4 assuming each mutliverse only had 2 universes), lol an universal is going to do much against it.

Master's Mogul hand soloed the Haruhiverse, yes universals did a great job there, lol.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 10, 2011)

You mean a single universal character

One without control of her powers

not to mention has the mind of a teenager

and only human reaction feats?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 10, 2011)

You see that's something I didn't mention due to you only arguing fire power.

But in a battle, firepower is only one of multiple attributes that determines a winner.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> You see that's something I didn't mention due to you only arguing fire power.
> 
> But in a battle, firepower is only one of multiple attributes that determines a winner.



In a bloodlusted battle, what other factors are you going to take?

Lets take the worst possible scenario for Master Mogul lets assume that when it said "multiverse zones" they refered multiverse in the sense that he destroyed multiversal areas by destroying universes 1 at a time with his hand, at the end sums millions.

Lets assume then his lowest possible score, 2 million universes.

Master Mogul did all his destruction in the span of a single day. He has to forcibly be multiversal in 1 shot guys, even if it is by moving his hands extremelly fast for crushes.

I mean even if you took 1 second to crush an universe and all you did was non-stop crushing universes you would need over 20 days to crush 2 million universes 1 universe per second. Master Mogul did it, over a day.

Titan Tails >>>>>>> Master Mogul by a massive margin.

Now please tell me how a verse with only universals is going to handle this shit. Mind you, Sonic and Knuckles destroyed an universe by just fighting.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 10, 2011)

Going to call out that sonic and Knuckles destroyed a universe crap first because I remember that being debunked ages upon ages ago.

Now that that is out of the way.

The factors include

1. Speed
2. Durability
3. regeneration
4. intelligence
5. hax

all of these can reasonably give any universal a decent shot at Mogul if his only decent on that level feat is crushing multiversal zones.

And you keep parading around this multiverse automatically = multiple universes of the same standard as our own, when that in and of itself is a fallacy.

edit: it's especially bad since Sonic uses poorly defined zones rather than universes to comprise itself.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Going to call out that sonic and Knuckles destroyed a universe crap first because I remember that being debunked ages upon ages ago.
> 
> Now that that is out of the way.
> 
> ...



And again I said, imagine the wors possible scenario in which Mogul destroyed multiverse-zones because he destroying more than 1 universe ammounted to multiverses as per definition. As he destroyed "millions" at the very least it would be 2 million, again lets put it to the lowest possible.

Mogul did that feat over a day, a single day. If you crushed 1 universe per second it would take you more than 20 days to crush 2 million. Master Mogul did it in a single day. Titan Tails outclass Master Mogul and is truly massively multiversal.

I fail to see how an universals at most, verse is going to take on the entire Archieverse.

And please do tell me why is bullshit Knuckles and Sonic destroying the verse? You may be right so Im all ears on that one.

Note please this is the entire ARCHIEVERSE, not only Mogul. But the entire verse which I merely made a point where you said "no" where I said the archie AS A VERSE would shitstomp verses without multiversals. (Unless of course is one of those verses where the universe is infinite in size).


----------



## Ulti (Dec 10, 2011)

Dante is sitting in his office, with Lady at his side, reading his "magazine". Lady mentions a new "job", "Dante, have you heard about this new universe? full of frustrated furries" she says. Dante continues reading his magazine, "This guy, Master Mogul, can crush a multiverse between his hands."



"...But can he, what's his name... Master Mongloid? Can he eat pizza on a Multiversal scale?" Dante asks. He slams the magazine shut and opens the pizza box, somehow blowing Master Mongloid away. 



He revs up his motorbike and rides away to confront the rest of this "Archie Sonic" universe. He runs Shadow over on the way, at 200 MPH. He drives through the depths of the Multiverse and drives up a massive tower with this playing.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H78usyu1Y8w[/YOUTUBE]




Hyper Knuckles confronts him on the way, Shadow still under his tyres. He throws the motorbike at Knuckles and proceeds to surf Shadow's corpse up the rest, he meets Tails, the clingy bastard, Dante multiversally jackpots him, damning him to an eternity in class 3A. Finally he meets Sonic, he fulfils the dreams of many furry fangirls by ramming Shadows corpse into Sonic and blowing it into many pieces.

Man, I'm so bored


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7Kh6GgBJoQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZTNjzXCtII[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ulti (Dec 10, 2011)

That battle theme, is just quality.

Shame CD isn't here to share this


----------



## Calamity (Dec 10, 2011)

That Dante Battle theme-and this Pokemon opening-check out the first few seconds:
[YOUTUBE]JgTwrlwp0jY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Dec 10, 2011)

Does SMT have a wiki page? If it doesn't it really should have one.

I have never seen a multiversal get beaten by a universal.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 10, 2011)

spaniardguitarist said:


> Does SMT have a wiki page? If it doesn't it really should have one.
> 
> I have never seen a multiversal get beaten by a universal.



It does but it's not even close to complete.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Dec 10, 2011)

Is that verse almost as powerful as marvel? Does it have any near omnipotents?


----------



## Calamity (Dec 10, 2011)

It's missing Hitoshura of all people.


----------



## Gomu (Dec 10, 2011)

Again, thanks for your "helpful" comments. They aren't really needed that much if they aren't gonna be helpful to my research though. You can do whatever you like but it's pointless to come into a thread that's already done and start posting unneeded stuff. Seems childish to me but, meh, what do I know It's not like I'm so childish. Anyways thanks for your comments and I hope we debate again. Anyways, can someone close this thread? I'm done with all the stuff I needed.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 10, 2011)

Alright. Seeing that this debate went for enough, not to mention the OP himself requests to close this thread I guess I can lock this.


----------

